# Orbea in the Tour De France



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Samuel Sanchez of Euskaltel-Euskadi is in 9th place overall. I was really hoping an Orbea rider would take today's stage since Euskaltel was out front for a long time but it was not to be. 

I'm really happy for Christian Vandevelde of Garmin-Chipolte as an American in the top 3!:thumbsup:


----------

